# English Teacher jobs?



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi,I was wondering if there is a demand maybe for English Teachers in schools in Portugal would love a move to the North probably Silver Coast ,all comments welcome.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you have the relevant qualifications, yes but the pay is awful.


----------



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

silvers said:


> If you have the relevant qualifications, yes but the pay is awful.


Hi,thanks for that ,what is awful? how much we talking about,thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

The schools tend to use you on a part-time basis and therefore the pay could be as little as 300 euros a month per school.


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Your Portuguese would need to be pretty good too.


----------

